# Let's see those Epipedobates!



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

Much of the focus in this hobby is on frogs from the genus Dendrobates (not that there's anything wrong with that...). However, there are plenty of other fantastic and rather "unsung" species from other genera as well, even though they tend to receive less attention.

So, let's see some pics of all those Epipedobates spp. in your care!


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

Here are a few of my SI tricolors, they are a few months old in this pic:


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

in the belly shot post there is a few pics of a guy from europe epips taht we cant get here in the US.


----------



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

I was hoping there would be a bit more diversity on this thread...but I guess I'll go ahead and throw up some pics of my tricolors as well (froglets at this point):


----------



## jbates (Apr 5, 2004)

Not mine, but I took this pic in Peru. Epipedobates bassleri:

http://dendroboard.com/coppermine/displ ... fullsize=1


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

More tricolor.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

Heres a rather blurry pic of my E. trivittatus


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

here is one of my tricolor ... looking at a clutch of eggs that are about to fall!


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

E. tricolor 'Santa Isabel'









E. trivittatus 'red'









E. trivittatus 'green'









E. tricolor 'moraspunga'









E. tricolor 'Salvias'










E. tricolor 'highland'


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

elmoisfive, that is a BEAUTIFUL collection of Epis you have going! :shock:


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)




----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Jon...very nice indeed.

Bill


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

That picture does not do that frog justice...I saw it in person and was stunned! :shock:


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

Not mine. Atlanta Botanical Gardens










In the conservatory just wild and hanging out.










And










Also wild in the conservatory










Enjoy these as I have no Epipedobates.
Dave


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

Dave-You saw something you liked and didn't buy it? :shock: Joking of course.

Jon-They look awesome. The frog and the pic.

Mike


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi Mike,
Those frogs belong to the Atlanta Gardens. I liked em plenty, but I like NOT GETTING ARRESTED even better!  Still those yellow trivvies were just so stunning. Solid yellow on black. No fading just strict solid colors. I'm sure however that the ones Mr. Werner has is from the same line as the ones I saw. There is a lurker or a quiet boarder who is breeding these and being very very quiet about this line. GORGEOUS frog. I would get some, but I have little experience with Epipedobates. I'll leave them to people like Corey (Kerokero) and Jon Werner until more are being bred.
Dave


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

Well then... I saw I was already spoken about so.. these are my Epips

E. tricolor









E. pictus 'Bolivia'









E. petersi









E. tricolor 'highland'









E. boulengeri









E. species - Rio Pachitae 'Peru'









E. tricolor - El Oro 'blue'









Not really an Epip but used to be one... Allobates femoralis









Other frogs I keep are Colostethus and Mannophryne.. The Dendrobatid and Phyllobates species already get enough attention in this hobby..

I have to say even in europe not all these species are widely available. Some I've been looking for for long times and many where only found across borders.

Cheers,
Remco


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

LOL I was waiting for Remco to show his off


----------



## jsagcincy (May 2, 2005)




----------



## felicitedanes (May 2, 2005)

Oh my gosh, that tricolor El Oro 'blue' is actually physically painful for me to look at  I am so jealous...
F.


----------



## jbates (Apr 5, 2004)

E. trivittatus with tads. San Martin, Peru.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Any pics of the mannophryne?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey Remco, that E. species - Rio Pachitae 'Peru' sure looks a lot likeE. rubriventris, but seems to lack the orange coloration on the belly and sides. :? Feel free to post some pics of your Colostethus as well!

Awesome trivs, jsagcincy!


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

true.. just like E. rubriventris it's very closely related to E. hahneli (rubriventris was once considered a morph of hahneli)... I will finally be getting a group of hahneli next month.. they are really hard to find and rarely bred in europe. Just like the E. species I have E. hahneli and E. rubriventris are difficult frogs to rear.

M. trinitatis (Trinidad stream frog) , this one is actually diving








the same individual;










M. olmonae









C. infraguttatus









C. talamancae









I recently got some C. species 'brunneus complex' tadpoles but the first have just morphed so I don't have any pics yet

Cheers,
Remco


----------



## Mikko (Sep 23, 2005)

Nice! You have one of the most interesting frogs I´ve seen. Just as an enquiry, are there some Colostethus-species that you encounter with somewhat regularity in eg. expos in Germany or Netherlands?


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

C. infraguttatus have become more widely available in the last 3 year or so... also C. talamancae is sometimes offered in Germany. 
The trinitatis came from a British breeder.. I currently have only one male left but will be getting 2 more pairs from a British breeder soon. They used to be a common frog here in Holland but I seem to be the only person here with these at the moment.
The olmonae came from a breeder currently living in Scotland.. I'm currently the only Dutch person breeding this species...
The C. species 'brunneus complex' where collected some 2 years ago in Suriname.. the tadpoles I recently got came from a German breeder.

Supposedly C. flotator, C. palmatus, C. panamensis, C. machalilla are also around in europe but I haven't been able to locate them yet. It's very difficult to find them in the hobby as most people tend to go for the nice colors in dart-frogs.. also many Colostethus species need some more room to succesfully breed in captivity. The breeding behaviour also differs alot between species.. some need running water some don't need water at all! Another problem is the short lifespan of many Colostethus species.. 
C. brunneus for example has been breed for at least 7 generations in captivity here in europe.. people lose interest for a while and all die out.. I've been searching for real brunneus for a couple of years now and all seem to have disappeared. It once was a very common frog in the hobby.

Remco


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Thank you for the pics and info Remco. Do you have any pics that give a sense of the size of the allobates femoralis?


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

err.. no not really. They will grow just over an inch, or 3 cm

Remco


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

I think it's about time to bring this great thread back to life, so:

My new Ameerega (Epipedobates) bassleri 'Black'

















Thanks,


----------



## Chondroholic (Aug 18, 2005)

Here are some Santa Isabel pics of my own. These guys will be moving on to another collection next week. I'll work on some pics of my Pasaje's that just starting producing tads!


----------



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

*green surinam triv's*


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Remco, I hope at some point we can work out a way to get some of those animals over here! I'd really like to work with a number of those animals so maybe down the line we could work out a way to get some of your offspring to take a trip over the big pond?

I guess it's time I should share some of mine... I don't have pics of many of my animals on this computer but here is what I have handy...









My (lonely) male SI... I've got a group that are currently residing in a friend's classroom, but this guy just did not get along well with the girl from that group  He's particularly cool due to his yellow back coloration, something rarely seen since the original group from Chuck Nishihara. Figured if I was going to post another SI (E. ANOTHONYI *not* tricolor people...) I might as well make sure it was a cool one 

And if you liked Remco's El Oro 'Blue', you may like the E. anthonyi '8s' from Tor...








My more dominant adult male.

I have my E. tricolor pics around somewhere... I've had to keep to the smaller species until I could get room for the larger guys (like my bassleri which may be the only "larger" Epi I work with). I'm hoping to get some C. talamancae but I've not heard how the froglets have done (since they were supposed to be out of the water in the fall).


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Drool.... I wish we would have more of these available!




Shockfrog said:


> Well then... I saw I was already spoken about so.. these are my Epips
> 
> E. tricolor
> 
> ...


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

E anthonyi 'Rio Saladillo'



















E. anthonyi 'Pasaje-Sarajunga'


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Beautiful frogs in this thread. I want to see more. I saw some Red trivs this evening at another members place, and I want some so bad.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

One of my SI subadults.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

E. Anthonyi " buena esperanza"

should be around 9 months. this picture is only a few days old.
the blue is also much better in person and even kinda metalic.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

E. anthonyi 'Highland'









































































A. femoralis (formerly Epip)






































E. tricolor 'Moraspungo'










E. anthonyi 'Pasaje-Sarajunga'


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I just added Rio Saladillo to my wish list, thanks alot ray..


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

incredable frogs ray. did you allready have highlands?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

ray: are the highlands the "green" from sean? they have so little red...
the rio saladillo are spectacular!!

james


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Nope, I believe the green were morospunga, these are highland anthonyi. The rios are awesome!


----------

